# 14 dead in Victorian inferno



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Australia's worst bushfire disaster - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

The death toll from horrific bushfires across Victoria this weekend has reached 76, surpassing the number of people who perished in the 1983 Ash Wednesday blazes. 

More than 700 homes have been lost in what is being described as 'Hell on Earth', and it is feared the death toll will pass 100.

Twenty-six fires continue to burn across Victoria; 12 of those are out of control. Authorities suspect arsonists are responsible for some fires.

The Kinglake Complex blaze continues to burn out of control and so far has burnt through more than 220,000 hectares. Communities around Glenburn, Taggerty and Rubicon are being urged to remain alert for any threats to their homes.

"Tonight our our resolve as Victorians is being tested," Victorian Premier John Brumby said in an address to the state.

"We know that tragically many lives have been lost ... and we have grave concerns for many more. We know that hundreds of Victorians have lost their houses. Out there it has been Hell on Earth.

"It is one of the most tragic events in Victoria's history. I am personally devastated by the tragedy. The scale of the tragedy defies comprehension.

"We all grieve with you. So many families, families like yours and mine, now have to rebuild. I can promise that we will not stop until you are safe and your lives and communities have been rebuilt."

There is little information about the locations of the victims, but 29 are known to have died at Kinglake, north of Melbourne, and four each at St Andrews and Wandong, all north of Melbourne.

Five people are dead in Callignee, three in Hazelwood and one in Jeeralang. More bodies have been found at Humevale, Bendigo, Upper Callignee, Long Gully, Strathewan and Arthurs Creek.

Channel Nine is reporting that veteran newsreader Brian Naylor, who had a house at Kinglake, is unaccounted for and that his wife Moiree has died in the blaze.

Seventy-five people died in Victoria and New South Wales during the February 1983 Ash Wednesday fires.


'Shock and desperation'

The Kinglake area, north of Melbourne, has been the hardest hit in terms of both lives lost and property damaged.

Most of the residents whose homes burnt down are sheltering at the Whittlesea Emergency Relief Centre, and the ABC's Matt O'Sullivan has described the scene there this evening.

"There are people arriving on buses with literally only the clothes they stand up in, that's all they have, many who have lost friends and neighbours and loved ones and just this enormous sense of shock and desperation," he said.

"If you can imagine your street and all of your neighbours' houses and your house just gone and you're not sure if those neighbours are still there.

"There are people coming here looking for emergency accommodation, they're trying to register with the Red Cross so they can let people know they're all right, they're just looking for some support, some counselling support, anything, just the support of each other."

The reporter spoke to a schoolteacher from Kinglake who said that in the afternoon, Kinglake had not been mentioned on the radio.

"So he went for a walk up the street - there was a bit of smoke around but it didn't really smell like a fire - and he asked the firies if things were going to be all right; they said yes," Mr O'Sullivan said.

"By the time he got back down the street to his house, five minutes later, it was pitch black and five minutes later his house was in flames. He says if he was 10 minutes later he wouldn't be here today.

"So he's lost his house, his school's gone up; obviously he's very worried about the kids that attend that school."


No warning

Jay Cherie from Kinglake Central said her family had no warning of what was to come.

"When the power went out I madly started to try and pack some things and in doing so it was like night-time all of a sudden. My husband came running into the house and said, 'grab the kids, grab the cat, we've got to get out'," she said.

"We got in the car and went to go down towards Yea and the flames were coming up over the paddocks towards our place and we could just only settle in the township; we knew straight away our home was gone.

"A lot of people made that same decision; there were probably about 100 cars in the same area that we were in at the time and we had gas bottles exploding around us.

"At one stage there my husband said to my children, 'get down on the floor', because we didn't know what was going to happen.

"We had fire coming in on the right-hand side of us on a paddock and we had houses to the left of us on fire; no-one knew what was going to happen.

"My little girl was saying to me, 'Mum am I going to see my friends again?', she also said to me, 'Mum am I going to live tomorrow?'."


Bracing for 'bad news'

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd visited bushfire ravaged regions today and warned the nation to brace itself for the likelihood of more deaths.

"We've come through bad times before and we'll come through this one," he said

"This Government will be behind these communities. I fear in the days ahead, though, the news is going to be bad and I believe the nation needs to prepare itself as the full facts become known."

Mr Rudd announced a $10-million relief fund as well as a multi-million-dollar appeal.

He said the Army and other Defence assets such as bulldozers and bedding would be available to help communities begin to rebuild in the aftermath of the destruction.


Interstate support

More than 4,000 local firefighters are battling blazes across Victoria, backed up by volunteers from New South Wales, South Australia, Tasmania and the ACT.

Country Fire Authority (CFA) Deputy Chief Fire Officer Steve Warrington says the interstate reinforcements are much appreciated.

"It's interesting in this part of the world, and I'm talking about Australia, that sense of mateship and camaraderie, we all stick together," he said.

"Victoria's gone to NSW and it's great to have NSW down with us, and that goes for every state, Western Australia, Queensland, they've all rung up and offered support to us today.

"From that point of view, it's quite heartwarming that we have this sense of culture and can-do in this country."

About 250 of the extra firefighters are from NSW, with that state also sending 25 search and rescue experts, nine identification experts and five paramedics.

The Northern Territory is sending a Disaster Victim Identification team, much like the one sent to Bali after the bombings.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 7, 2009)

Holy moly, I missed the news tonight, stay safe Alex and all you other Victorians.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 7, 2009)

Prayin for y'all. Stay safe!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

You guys stay safe, do you hear!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Its f**kin tragic guys. Just an updated article.

The fire in the east is still about 20-30kms away from my place at the moment.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 7, 2009)

Stay safe Alex and Simon, and all the other Victorians here.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesus! Keep well away from that mate!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2009)

Simply beyond words.

WIN News tonight. *Sixty-five* confirmed dead, *seven hundred* homes destroyed and these numbers are expected to rise.

_..."whole families have perished." _

Smoke from these fires have travelled as far North as Albury/Wagga in NSW.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just terrible. Whole towns have been wiped out and as Graeme said, the death toll is at 65 and climbing. The beautiful town of Marysville has been wiped off the map, I was there about two years ago, what an absoloute shame. The news has been hinting that some of these fires were deliberatly lit , god help the scumbag(s) if they're ever caught...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

King Lake is all gone.

There are also people relighting the fires. I'm just shocked, so much devastion and so much loss.

Burns hospital units are having heaps of in patients in Melbourne.


And to top if off theres ****ing people going up to watch it all.


My heart goes out to all those affected and to fireys you guys are gods.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)

On the radio they were saying you could see the smoke from Christchurch in New Zealand! 

Truly bloody horrible


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know how to change the title in the threads btw?

I want to update the article again but cant change the name.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 8, 2009)

It's terrible. I haven't heard of death tolls from fires like that in a long time. Stay Safe all you Aussies. This fire must travel fast to do this much damage. 

I sure hope they catch the Freaks that did this.


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 8, 2009)

Recently on the news they said they expect over 100 dead! This is a tragedy! Stay safe man, if it gets close bail!

I hate arsonists they are the scum of the earth!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

Just an update 76 officially have died.


Its just shocking, can't explain it any other way. Best mates relatives have lost their houses. 

12 fires are still out of control at this current time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw it on the news......christ, it was not nice 

Stay safe Alex!


----------



## Crunch (Feb 8, 2009)

This is yesterdays bulletin. there was a good one on just then, but it's yet to pop up on the internet.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7klZ3_F6ekI_

100km/h winds (62mp/h), 45 degree Celsius (113 degree Fahrenheit) heat, it really couldn't be much worse. It's literally the whole state effected.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

Sure is Crunch.

Eeery glow in the sky I can see from the fires.

I've got friends fighting the fires. Best mate has 2 relatives who've lost their homes.

So sad, so much devastation.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you my friend, please keep yourself and your loved-ones safe.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Death toll is now at 84 with 750 homes destroyed. I hope your mates' family are alright Alex..


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2009)

be safe guys


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Death toll is now at 84



Sweet Jesus! *One hundred and eight* and likely to rise.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/744864/worst-day-in-history-vic-fires-kill-14
Rescuers brace for more bushfire horror - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
PM slams firebugs as Victorian bushfire toll reaches 108 | Herald Sun


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

Just read the revised death toll. I'm not suprised and also shocked at the same time.

North of Melbourne has been hammered so hard, the south east fires are getting under control from what I'm aware. 

The more people I talk to all seem to be have some connection to the tragedy.


For all who have lost lives or homes you are in my thoughts. 

Anyone heard from <simon>?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you know where he is from Alex??


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

Heyfield area mate. Haven't seen the name mentioned with a few searches of the news reports. 

He was saying in another thread about 2 days ago that they were on guard for ember attacks.

Revised death toll is 126.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2009)

Hells teeth! That's b****y terrible! I hope you guys, and all the other Viccies, get through this alright. Thinking of you, and hope you keep safe. 
I pray that it ends as soon as possible, and that no more lives or lost, or firecrews hurt. They must be doing a hell of a job.
And the people who (might) have started this? I hope they get their b*ll*cks cut off with a rusty razor, and roasted in front of their eyes!


----------



## Crunch (Feb 8, 2009)

I just can't believe that so much of it is deliberately lit. It's ing.

I'd say that if anyone catches you lighting another fire, they won't bother reporting it to the police! Either sort it out themselves or had them over to the firey's, they'll sort them out, quick-smart.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 8, 2009)

Truly is terrible

Just heard that a 15 year old may of started one of the fires ...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 9, 2009)

131 now confirmed dead. 

Victoria's power stations are also under threat in Gippsland.


----------



## <simon> (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry about the absence...

We're fine now, though it got a bit 'interesting' here on the Saturday...
Raining ash and burnt leaves etc..

They also had urgent threat messages for Cowarr and Toongabbie (for ember attack) so that included us...

Everythings stained black but its nothing compared to what the poor guys down in the King Lake and Marysville area have gone/are going through...

I encourage everyone interested in this disaster to have a look at the video i've posted a link for (hope it works!)
It is footage taken from the ABC helicopter of the town of Marysville...
Officially only 3 buildings remain...

Bushfire devastates Marysville - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Best of luck to everyone still under direct threat, including serveral of our good friends...

Simon


----------



## Heinz (Feb 9, 2009)

Really glad you guys are ok Simon. 

Living in the south east the fires in Gippsland and Bunyip area has kept the sky glowing. A few roads have been closed and still are in nearby suburbs.

Marysville is now a crime scene, the entire town. Horrible job for the forensic guys.


Best of luck to anyone else under threat, hope your friends are ok mate!

Tragically now 134 have been declared dead.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you're OK Simon. Hope this ends without more losses, and I'm praying for everyone there.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2009)

Truly terrible, especially considering so many are deliberately started. 

Good to hear all you Victorians are still OK.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 9, 2009)

Latest figures are 131 confirmed dead. The figure was revised slighytly down because one car that had previously been reported as having 6 dead, have since been found to have only one.

Canberra is sending 116 fire fighters and three truckloads of relief supplies tomorrow (the supplies I mean). 

I cannot describe the feelings I am feeling right now. I am numb to be honest, I just cannot believe what is happening


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Very sad to hear folks - you Victorian members be safe, gods speed


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 9, 2009)

X2 Flyboy

just read on yahoo that the toll is now 171 dead guys if it gets near you run fire is not what you wanna be in


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad you Guys are safe...sadly up another 2 to 173 on the morning news..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 9, 2009)

Goddamn, over 170?! You guys stay safe!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2009)

New Zealand's deployed 100 firefighters (Not enough IMO),Actually can't believe the new figure

Glad to hear your OK Simon


----------



## Heinz (Feb 9, 2009)

Everyone is pretty stunned. The general public are all very quiet and somewhat just dazed. Its just so hard to take in. A lot of smoke in the air floating around the hills.

Winds are picking up a bit unfortunately fanning the fires even more.

The donations have been fantastic, times are tough but everyone is digging very deep. THe local fire station has filled a truck space with goods donated I saw this morning.

I hope these fires are under control as QUICKLY as possible.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 9, 2009)

There is an entire community hall filled with donated items just waiting for shipment just from our local community of 3500. There will be no shortage of money either. Just hope the various levels of government doesnt stuff things around too much


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Truly terrible, especially considering so many are deliberately started.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sure temperatures are rising again in Victoria......the police better find the Pr!cks who did this before the general population does.....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2009)

Good news is they are closing in on the arsonists who lit the Churchill fire out not far from Melbournes power station and open cut mines.

Both sides of my house the sky is red/pink amongst the cloud/smoke moonlight. One from Gipplsland and Bunyip fires the other from the North.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 10, 2009)

Tell us when they catch them. I wouldn't be suprised if they got life imprisonment.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2009)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Tell us when they catch them. I wouldn't be suprised if they got life imprisonment.



That some lefty judge will call "cruel and unusual" in another 15 years (after everyone forgets) and lets the bastards out... where they promptly go and start more fires...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2009)

Why would you start a fire to begin with?! When they get caught, I hope they'll be charged with murder, or at least multiple counts of manslaughter.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2009)

Currently in Gippsland there's a chance two fires are going to meet up. Also Melbournes main water supplies and gas plant are under threat.


----------



## Crunch (Feb 10, 2009)

You're right that it's all very hard to take in. I'm going to speak to my boss about doing some $100 pest sprays and donating the money. People need it done, and people in Vic need the money. He's got a whole lot of pull in the pest industry too, so hopefully we'll get some other companies on board, and the chemical suppliers.

I really have no money to give, and my credit cards are maxed out, this is the only thing I can come up with to do my bit.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2009)

Every bit counts Crunch, good on ya!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep , good on ya mate. We're going through all our spare clothes plus our old baby clothes for donation at the moment. Like Alex said. every bit counts!


----------



## Crunch (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooo! Actually, yeah.. i have a few boxes of old clothes in the garage!


----------



## <simon> (Feb 11, 2009)

$31 Million dollars worth of donations so far i believe....

Absolutely incredible how the worst disaster in Australias history is bringing out the very best in people..

Sadly the death toll was 181 as of this morning...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2009)

As if things aren't bad enough.....now there are new low life scum to deal with.....F*cking looters are reported going through some of the houses...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2009)

Heard about this tonight too Wayne....WTF


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2009)

My apologies as I just heard about this on the news! I really hope all you guys down in Oz are safe. Its terrible.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 11, 2009)

I have heard stories about "Islamic Leaders" calling for a "fire jihad" on Australia. Any word on this from down under???

Bill G.


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 11, 2009)

These people should be fair game for shooting on sight

Arsonists start new bushfires in Australia - CNN.com


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2009)

News to me Bill. 

I have a simple messageto them though F**K OFF as we really don't need any crackpots using this for their demented ramblings.


My mothers company has donated $100,000 with more on the way. My family has sent some the Red Cross's way as well. 

As for the looters I was kinda sickened by that to be honest. 

Howeveer before they can all rebuild we gotta get these bloody fires out, still not under control I'm praying for rain and absolutely no winds.


----------



## Crunch (Feb 12, 2009)

My girlfriend is down in Sydney working the phones tonight on the donations hotline... So if any of you Aussies make a donation and speak to an Ashlee, Ask if Andrew's her boyfriend 

Good girl she is, worked all day since 8am, drove straight down there, will be home about 2am, then back to work at 8...


----------



## <simon> (Feb 12, 2009)

Good on her! Its people like her who truely show the Australian spirit...

Over $66,000,000 raised so far... Generousity is incredible!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 12, 2009)

The Australian Spirit is alive and well. One of the reasons I love this country so much. 

Going to do a fundrasier at work by sounds of it on Monday.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 12, 2009)

Just heard about this.

Baxter is literally so close to my house its not funny. 

Police chase alleged paddock arsonist - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



> Victorian police are hunting for an alleged arsonist who set fire to a paddock at Baxter, south-east of Melbourne last night.
> 
> Police were called to the scene at around 11:00pm (AEDT) last night, during a telethon to raise money for victims of the weekend bushfires.
> 
> Units from the Country Fire Authority extinguished the blaze, which police say had the potential to become a major fire.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Bloody hell ,Bastard


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 13, 2009)

They got one of them..........

FOXNews.com - Man Charged With Arson in Deadly Australian Fire, Child Porn Possession - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News


YEA, Australia — A 39-year-old man has been charged with lighting a fatal bushfire and possessing child pornography.

The Herald Sun reports the suspect, who cannot be named, was charged at Morewell Magistrates' Court with one count of arson causing death and one count of intentionally lighting a bushfire.

The arson charge carries a maximum penalty of 25 years, with the bushfire charge carrying a maximum penalty of 15 years.

Both charges relate to incidents that occurred Saturday.

He has also been charged with possessing images of child pornography.

The suspect was arrested in Churchill Thursday as part of Operation Winston, the local arm of the police's Phoenix taskforce, set up to investigate Victoria's bushfires.

Det Sen-Sgt Adam Shoesmith of the Arson Squad said the suspect was arrested in a public place and "went without a fight."


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Good to hear .Sounds like a person who is completly f**ked


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Soundbreaker, he's suspected of lighting the Churchill fire which is to the east of Melbourne. Assuming he gets convicted I say leave him there for life!

Currently there is still 100km front of fire in Gippsland( again east of Melbourne).


----------



## Crunch (Feb 14, 2009)

How's the weather going down there? It's almost embarassing in NSW at the moment, we've had almost 2 weeks of rain. It's so wet that the ground cannot take any more rain. 

****, We don't need it, you guys do


----------



## parsifal (Feb 15, 2009)

A friend sent me these images. I have fought my share of fires....I have never seen anything like this though...


----------



## parsifal (Feb 15, 2009)

Some more


----------



## parsifal (Feb 15, 2009)

And finally


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2009)

Very,very windy at the moment Crunch which is not helping. Another fire flared up in the Dandenongs today near Belgrave, not sure what the current situation is on that.

Good friend of mine went up today with the local CFA unit, going up to relieve some of those blokes. Steve Warrington who is has been coordinating most the fire fronts is actually is a long time school friends father. I don't envy his job, safe to say he looks buggered.

Amazing shots there Parsifal


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 15, 2009)

Amazing shots Parsifal


----------



## Heinz (Feb 16, 2009)

A sad update,189 now confirmed dead.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 16, 2009)

Heinz said:


> A sad update,189 now confirmed dead.



Damn


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2009)

Heinz said:


> A sad update,189 now confirmed dead.



Very sad 

But I think, seeing the devastation, you guys are very lucky that it isn't a lot more.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's some interesting news about that arsonist...they've released the asshat's name to the public...Brendan Sokaluk.

Not only is the idiot a firebug, he's into child porn too.

His attorney is concerned for his safety...


> "Defence lawyer Helen Spowart argued her client was at risk even in custody"



They shouldn't waste taxpayers money on sticking this freak in prision. They should either hang him or let him loose in the streets so the people can have a go at him...

Here's the story: BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Australian arson suspect named


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 16, 2009)

Tie him to a pole in a street somewhere

I agree to an extent that a life in prison is somewhat worse than simply dying 

but I don't think taxpayers money should be wasted on this scum ,It should be added to the money going to fire victims


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately 200 now confirmed dead. It will climb as more bodies are found.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 17, 2009)

200!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 17, 2009)

Jesus, that's insane. I'd say forget prison for the arsonist, give the SOB to the public, and let them dispatch vigilante justice.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2009)

Amen to that!


----------



## <simon> (Feb 18, 2009)

200 is it?? Wow i haven't heard that yet... This Sunday i believe a group of us are going to Churchill with the SES to clean-up burnt houses, fix fences etc..

Interesting to hear what happens to this arsonist... They had an article in 'The Age' the other day... They can't (ever) release him into the general public cause he'll die, they can't ever put him in prison with others, cause he'll die (prisoners lost family in the fires)...
Witness protection maybe..? 
I still think the easiest solution would have been a quick bullet in the back of the head when they found him...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2009)

Let the justice system do its work and then lets see. 

Take care up there mate and good on you for going up!

Sparky mate is going up with his company to do some work for free.

Toll stands at 201 now and sadly a Canberra firefighter died when a tree collasped on him last night.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, just nothing but bad news from from your parts...sad news about the Firefighter 

Let's hope that things start getting better for you guys, and soon!


----------

